# NY, NYC, MA, RI, CT--Baby and adult rats for adoption, both sexes



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: NY (Ithaca) with possible transport to NY, NYC, MA, RI, parts of CT
Contact: [email protected]

Kate, investigating a rat hoarding, reports:
We currently have 6 female babies (4 1/2 weeks old) who are available for adoption.
2 Buff with white females
1 Buff and white hooded female
2 Dark brown female with white belly and feet

I am hoping that someone will be interested in adopting their mother, Flossie as well. It would be great to keep her with at least one of her daughters. Flossie is dark brown with white hooded, and is young, (5 months old). She is very active, curious and friendly.

Once this litter is adopted we can take in more rats from the hoarder. There are still a number of young males (4-6 mos.) and young females (4-6 mos), some of whom may be pregnant.

Transport to NYC is possible. I can also transport to MA, RI & parts of CT in February if there is interest.

Thank you,
posted for Kate by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NY, NYC, MA, RI, CT--Baby rats for adoption, females*

Kate says, "Here is a photo of some of Flossie’s babies “hiding” behind their house. They really seem to enjoy being squished together back there! The 3 buff and white babies and 3 of the dark brown and white babies are females and are available (as well as Flossie)!" 








UPDATE: Flossie and one girl have been adopted.

Location: Possible transport to NY, NYC, MA, RI, parts of CT
Contact: [email protected]

Thank you,
posted for Kate by Raquel


----------



## shadowgee (Jun 1, 2011)

Can I have some information and photos on the males for adoption? I currently have one male, but would like to get him a buddy. I'm located in Staten Island, NY.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NY, NYC, MA, RI, CT--Baby rats for adoption, females*

How old is your male? This update tells us that Kate only has girls left. When you reply about his age, I may have a suggestion for you. Thank you, [email protected]


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Correction:* I was forgetting that this is a huge hoarding situation. So, even though only girls are left in Flossie's litter, *there are males available.* I will give Kate shadowgee's request. What's your boy's age, shadowgee? 
Thank you, 
[email protected]
Location: Possible transport to NY, NYC, MA, RI, parts of CT
Contact: [email protected]


----------

